# SW QLD Herping Trip Part 3 - Geckos



## -Matt- (Feb 24, 2010)

This is part 3 of our SW QLD herping trip, here I'll cover the geckos that we found.

Eastern Stone _Diplodactylus vitattus_
Unfortunatly the only one we found and without a tail.




Bynoes _Heteronotia binoei_
The most common gecko that we encountered and the colours/patterning varied from one area to the next.








Golden-Tailed Gecko _Strophurus taenicauda_
A definate highlight and a stunning gecko!












Eastern Dtella _Gehyra dubia_




Marbled Velvet Gecko _Oedura marmorata_
Another commonly encountered gecko that was highly variable.








Tessellated Gecko _Diplodactylus tessellatus_




Northern Spiny-Tailed _Strophurus ciliaris_








Eastern Spiny-Tailed _Strophurus williamsi_








Steindachner's Gecko _Diplodactylus steindachneri_








Beaked Gecko _Rhynchoedura ornata_
Incredible little gecko and so tiny!




I can't identify this gecko, so if somebody could that would be great.








Variegated Dtella _Gehyra variegata_




Granite Belt Leaf-tail _Saltuarius wyberba_
We managed to find four of these amazing geckos in the first 15 minutes of looking - which is four more than we expected to find.

Original tail.




Regenerated tail.








Hopefully I havent missed anything.

Thanks.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 25, 2010)

Forgot this one.

Southern Spotted Velvet Gecko _Odeura tryoni_


----------



## XKiller (Feb 25, 2010)

Sweet pic's, like the golden-tailed gecko looks awesome...


----------



## sweetangel (Mar 6, 2010)

love the golden tail gecko! i would love to photograph one in the wild!


----------



## reptilerob (Mar 7, 2010)

Sensational geckos, simply awesome!!!


----------



## krusty (Mar 10, 2010)

they all look so nice but i like the leaf tails the most.


----------



## Macmilliam (Mar 14, 2010)

such awsome geckos love the golden tail


----------

